# Xcode tools



## bertrand.serullaz (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai bien compris ?
pour avoir les Xcode tools 1.5, il faut installer toute la suite depuis le début :  1.0, 1.0.1, 1.1, 1.2, 1.5.
C'est pas trés clair sur le site apple ....


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Avril 2005)

non, 1.5 n'est pas une version complète mais un update. Tu peux updater sot à partir de 1.0, soit à partir de 1.1, soit à partir de 1.2 (selon la version installée)

Pas besoin donc de faire toutes les étapes. Et si tu as déjà XCode, tu updater avec 1.5 sans te poser la question de quelle version tu as.


----------

